# just because



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a beautiful setting for a dog outing .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Perfection!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome view!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Awesome view!


It is and your my inspiration. Another from the same local months later and not so much of the same quality but on topic...


----------



## Poodlesandbeagles (Oct 23, 2020)

Beautiful view!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

[


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Today was a good day for walking the poodled dog and we live for this time of year...


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Amazing photos, 67x. Thank you. Such beautiful and freeing vistas 😍.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

My latest home computer is crap like the prior 7 since 95 so I'm working off my phone and I don't like it. Apparently I find it difficult to edit..


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

That hair is something else! I love it!!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I love my poodle and I can prove it.


Starvt said:


> That hair is something else! I love it!!


As it turns out if you cut it off she gets real depressed and that's a fact. She is 'dopey' and the hairdo fulfills both the nature and nurture aspects of this poodles daily routine.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

He looks like the mascot for a hair metal band. All he needs is a bandana for Poison or Ratt.🎸


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

My poodle identifies as female and I've yet to apropriate her to a a big hair rocker chic. My initial though was Joan Jet but research suggest that's NOT a good match.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Grace Slick?


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

'Grace Slick - Wrecking Ball' vid on YouTube almost nails it yet doesn't quite mach this one's walk a long way around the puddle kind of poodle..


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you planning anything special for her birthday this week? I will take Javelin to a training session with our private instructor in the morning. We have missed a couple of weeks because both our trainer and I had to deal with COVID vaxx fallout, but I am very sure he will be very happy to go do some fun activities and to see his friend Deb.

I can't believe they are already going to be 6 years old!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I can't believe WE are 6 years older. No matter, I've noticed a maturity in Leila this year that I'm ok with and honestly I can't put it to words. Plans are such,, blow off Saturday work and head to the hills Friday night with just enough time to catch a sun down poodle walk. There on its relax and rock an epic walk or 5 until the clock/calender conspire to slap us down...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes I hope being 6 years older has been friendly to you. From the pics out in the middle of your beautiful no where it looks like you have stayed pretty sturdy in keeping up with that pretty girl. It is interesting to see how their personalities have matured. I notice for both Lily and Javelin their maturity always steps up right around birthday time.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Gorgeous ! Those legs go on for miles! I can only imagine the beauty in motion.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Spock-spoo (Jan 27, 2021)

View attachment 476961


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

a2girl it's fun to watch and never gets old. Spock-spoo I'm curious and retry that link. The coming weekend should bring more of the same only different if I survive the work week.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Opted to keep life simple and stayed home. Full disclosure,, the poodle is a total **** and I would NOT suggest getting one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

67x said:


> Opted to keep life simple and stayed home. Full disclosure,, *the poodle is a total **** and I would NOT suggest getting one.*


Huh?


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

67x said:


> My poodle identifies as female and I've yet to apropriate her to a a big hair rocker chic. My initial though was Joan Jet but research suggest that's NOT a good match.


Her hair brings Janis Joplin or Tina Turner to mind more than any other rockers...


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

My point, if you want a porch dog don't get a pure bred poodle, this thing is a control freak. Super deva...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww I am sure she can be pushy. Her brother can be too, but maybe it is a boy thing. He knows I am the queen and that he might be a minor royal by comparison.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Catherine there is no doubt you are 10 times the disciplinarian as I. My life would have benefited from your style of structure when I was young and now Im so far into the game the last exit was 10 years ago or more. I haven't ruled out Karma.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

67x said:


> Catherine there is no doubt you are 10 times the disciplinarian as I. My life would have benefited from your style of structure when I was young and now Im so far into the game the last exit was 10 years ago or more. I haven't ruled out Karma.


An orderly life has a lot to be said for it, but i also think flying as a free spirit has a lot to offer as well.


----------

